# HUG'S FOR MIKE



## Dene (Mar 13, 2010)

*Hug*HEY

I just noticed at the bottom that today is THE SPECIAL DAY THAT MR. HUGHEY CAME TO BLESS THIS WORLD.

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 13, 2010)

We all love you Mike.

Really, we do.


----------



## edd5190 (Mar 13, 2010)

YES! HUG'S FOR MIKE!

AND UNNECESSARY APOSTROPHE'S TOO! 



Happy birthday


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy birthday Mike!

Here's to a successful 9x9 BLD sometime in the near future!


----------



## blah (Mar 13, 2010)

Hip hip - HUG HEY! Hip hip - HUG HEY! Hip hip - HUG HEEEEEY!


----------



## Truncator (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahahaha 

Happy birthday!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 13, 2010)

Hugs is plural, Hug's is possesive.

anyway, Happy Hugday Mike!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 13, 2010)

Howdy, Partner!
Happy 25th, Mike!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

how come i don't see his username there at the bottom?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 13, 2010)

MIIIIIIIIKE! Happy birthday!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 13, 2010)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaappy birthday Mike!


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> how come i don't see his username there at the bottom?



Probably because I'm a day ahead of you. I guess his birthday is tomorrow for him, but whatever


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > how come i don't see his username there at the bottom?
> ...


oh, that makes sense then


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 14, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for the hugs and the heys, and also the extra apostrophes. 

I'm not quite celebrating my birthday yet - we're still celebrating Marie's birthday, which is March 13th! 

It's been quite a day - the girls had a dance dress rehearsal in the morning, then a piano recital in the afternoon, and finally a Nancy Drew party with a mystery for them to solve tonight.

Somehow I don't think my birthday is going to be quite as exciting. But it is pi day! Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

Whoa, sounds like I'm missing out on the real party


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, so is your birthday on the 13th or the 14th?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> Happy Birthday, so is your birthday on the 13th or the 14th?



My birthday is the 14th.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND PLENTY OF HUG""""""""S MIKE!?!!!!!!!!!!!
hope i didn't hurt your eyes by yelling too loud, i would hate to have to delay the next indiana comp


----------



## r_517 (Mar 14, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKE from the bottom of my heart


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 14, 2010)

Mike, Happy Birthday. I'm in North Carolina with Chris. I just went 4W and 1L in my jiu jitsu tournament. He told me the news of your birthday.

So hey man, you're now an even more experience cuber, with another notch under your belt.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy birthday, sir!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2010)

dbeyer said:


> Mike, Happy Birthday. I'm in North Carolina with Chris. I just went 4W and 1L in my jiu jitsu tournament. He told me the news of your birthday.
> 
> So hey man, you're now an even more experience cuber, with another notch under your belt.



Wow, congratulations on your tournament!

Thanks again everyone - it's actually my birthday here now.


----------



## ianini (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Mike!


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Mike!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RubiksDude (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiaaaaaaaapppppppppppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyy Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many, many returns of the day. Congrats on turning 48(or is it 49?)! You're so close to being a milestone(50 years) cuber!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## vrumanuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mike!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mike!! The Hug-Hey part reminds me alot about Chester's "How to pronounce cool North American Cubers names"


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 14, 2010)

HHAAAPPYYYYYY BIRRRRTTTHHHDDDAAYYYY MIKE!!!!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!! The Hug-Hey part reminds me alot about Chester's "How to pronounce cool North American Cubers names"



onowai i totally didnt see tht


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Mike, and are you gonna do Bld while you blow up 48 candle's? 

Have a nice day and many blessing's


----------



## shelley (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy birthday!
Are you going to do a 48 cube multi?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> Happy birthday!
> Are you going to do a 48 cube multi?


yes, absoloutely yes, that is much needed, unless, you know, you just want to have fun on your birthday or something silly like that


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 14, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!'''''''''!!!!!


----------



## flee135 (Mar 14, 2010)

Happy birthday, Mike!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> Happy birthday!
> Are you going to do a 48 cube multi?



48x48 simulator BLD?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2010)

Just so you know, my daughters got me a Rubik's 360, so I never got around to any big BLD attempts on my birthday - it took me 2 hours to solve the 360 the first time. I think I'm starting to get how to do it - hopefully the second solve will take less than 2 hours.

Edit: Second solve was 16:38, so yeah, a little quicker.


----------



## blah (Mar 15, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!! The Hug-Hey part reminds me alot about Chester's "How to pronounce cool North American Cubers names"


OMG ME TOO! WHAT A COINCIDENCE. I mean, what are the odds, right?


----------

